# Update My baby bottle fed lamb constipated?



## tiana (Apr 30, 2010)

I posted a little while ago and was very stressed when i did...my Shetland ewe <mini sheep> rejected her lamb ewe from day one and the little girl wasn't poopin' I did the enemas for about three days and then talked with a sheep farmer and he said just to let her go and see what happened. Well..she doesn't poop that much....it was every three days or so but she acted normal and was growing like a weed. She 'April' will be two weeks old tomorrow....still living in the house due to the cold temps her in Northern Mich....Still doing GREAT!!!! I do now, notice poops in the morning but thats it. I have been giving her mineral oil in her bottle twice daily as many sheep and goat people have told me to do. She is bouncing all over the house and outside like normal...so i guess the moral is..........they don't ALL have to poop as much as they normally would. This is news to me.....???? I have tried to attach pics...hope they turn out..she was 3 1/2 pounds at birth and 6 lbs now...two weeks later  The pic won't upload....its not a big file so not sure why it won't take it???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am glad she is doing well  seems she is just using all that you are giving her and not having much to expel. Not uncommon in young tiny animals. 

as to the picture -- it needs to be 430 pix or less to attach


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:leap: Yippee! Another sheep owner! Aren't they cool? Way less mischievous than my goats. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing great.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

